# Anyone using an online management solution?



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

If so, which one are you happy with?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

mgnt solution for what?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

y.painting said:


> mgnt solution for what?


Consolidation. I'm checking out "MyOnlineToolbox" now.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.myonlinetoolbox.com/Home.aspx Intresting, keep us posted how it works for you. Just curious if it does anything QBs wont do?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a webinar and a free trial for Elms software next week.
Here


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, Chris! That is another program I want to test drive. Need more hours in the day!

Here's a short list of what I would like to do:


•	Customer information
•	Lead source
•	Lead follow up (schedule)
•	Proposal sent/given
•	Proposal follow up (how do we look)
•	Job scheduling
•	Job billing/deposit (tie w/QuickBooks)
•	Email campaign creation/management


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

* Job colors
* Referred By

Anyone else feel free to add to the list.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's a screen shot of stuff I track using ACT. It's also tied to QB so all estimates/invoices/etc flow through.

The only thing ACT doesn't do well, from your list above, is job scheduling.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Y


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The webinar on the ELMs was great, VanDamme, it looks like it may do all you need. I am going to demo it.


----------

